# El Rey del Mundo (Hon) Robusto Larga (M) Cigar Review - Nice Balanced Medium Body Stick



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*El Rey del Mundo (Hon) Robusto Larga (M) Cigar Review - Nice Balanced Medium Body Stick*

The El Rey Del Mudo Robusto Larga Maduro is a unique value priced size in this line. The presentation is truly nice wrapped in the white tissue wi...

Read the full review here: El Rey del Mundo (Hon) Robusto Larga (M) Cigar Review - Nice Balanced Medium Body Stick


----------

